
Compensation expectations as developer for unseeded hardware startup in Bay Area - tommyBe
What compensation expectations should I have as sole hardware developer for unfunded BLE startup in Bay Area? i.e. money, equity percentages, consulting costs, etc.
I have 5+ years exp. in PCB design&#x2F;Embedded SW development
======
WalterSear
Well, if they are unfunded, they are unfunded :)

You may want to check angel.co, they may have salary listing averages, etc.

------
mooreds
What is the roadmap to funding? Or revenue? What is your risk profile? What
will this do for your career?

I second the advice to look on angellist, but I would look at the larger
picture because that should affect your comp expectations.

